# Yellowstone August 2013...



## scik (Mar 15, 2012)

We are Wyndham Owners and really want to book some time at the Worldmark resort near Yellowstone... but I'm sure it is super difficult to get into... 
Any advice out there? Any Worldmark Owners who would like to do an exchange here? We would be happy to book you a week at a Wyndham location with our points in exchange for some time at the Worldmark Yellowstone. 
HMMMM... Praying that something could work out.
Thanks so much, 
Christy


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Mar 15, 2012)

I went to the Wyndham Vacations Resort website, they have at least one suite available the last week of November and first week of December.


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 15, 2012)

scik said:


> We are Wyndham Owners and really want to book some time at the Worldmark resort near Yellowstone... but I'm sure it is super difficult to get into...
> Any advice out there? Any Worldmark Owners who would like to do an exchange here? We would be happy to book you a week at a Wyndham location with our points in exchange for some time at the Worldmark Yellowstone.
> HMMMM... Praying that something could work out.
> Thanks so much,
> Christy



I am actually going to The Worldmark at Yellowstone this July via a direct exchange with a fellow Tugger who wanted a Wyndham reservation.  I would suggest posting in the exchange area of the Tug Marketplace.  dawn


----------



## LLW (Mar 15, 2012)

And post for a direct exchange on wmowners.com:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=69

State which WVR resort you can book in exchange, and the timeframes.

July 2013 booking will open in June of this year. Yellowstone is hard to get, so you will probably need to start early, and be flexible on the dates.


----------



## 4dabirds (Mar 22, 2012)

I love timesharing but after living in Wyoming and spending a lot of time in the Park, I am not convinced that staying at the Worldmark Resort would be the best use of time/money. Average speed in the Park is 35 miles per hour on curvy roads... if animals are in/near the roads, traffic comes to a complete standstill as people take it all in. How long traffic comes to a standstill is completely dependent on the animals. Additionally, the only time they can fix the roads is in the summer. Work is performed around-the-clock to make use of the limited season they have for repair. Even though a 35 mile drive should take an hour, expect 2hrs + between animals, lane closures, and traffic. This is especially true in July/August where visitor numbers rise, and in June, when snow is still a factor.

The drive to Old Faithful would be your easiest trip from the resort... as you want to go explore different geysers, hikes, and fishing spots, the drive becomes increasingly long. In season, making the loop becomes an all-day endeavor. I'm not trying to dissuade you from using the resort per se, I just want you to go in understanding what it means to be going to a spot 80 miles away from the resort for a hike - expect it to take a minimum of 3 hours to get there and another 3 hours to get back to the resort and plan your hike accordingly.

While you are there, you may also want to take in the Grand Tetons and the 52 mile road into Cody, WY. There were times when I would see more animals along this stretch of road than in the Park. Bison and Big Horn Sheep so close you could roll down your window and touch their rumps - it really was amazing.

When you go... please also head the bear warnings. We have bears in Colorado but the ones up there are really cranky all the time!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 22, 2012)

scik said:


> We are Wyndham Owners and really want to book some time at the Worldmark resort near Yellowstone... but I'm sure it is super difficult to get into...
> Any advice out there? Any Worldmark Owners who would like to do an exchange here? We would be happy to book you a week at a Wyndham location with our points in exchange for some time at the Worldmark Yellowstone.
> HMMMM... Praying that something could work out.
> Thanks so much,
> Christy



We rented from an owner last Sept. and it was great. The summer in Yellowstone is too crowded as other posters have mentioned. In Sept. it was perfect and the weather was fabulous. There was no traffic whatsoever. We walked all the boardwalks and a few trails. We had dinner at the Old Faithful Inn and took the tour. We did almost everything and saw a major portion fo the park, wth the exception of the Northwest area. We spent 4 days in the park itself and saw and did a lot. We also drove to the Tetons going through Yellowstone Park -crossing the Continental Divide- spent a day there. The Worlmark West Yellowstone is a great location - not far from Bozeman airport- lots to see outside of the park, also, like the Earthquake Lake area. Good luck!


----------



## JimMIA (Mar 22, 2012)

4dabirds said:


> if animals are in/near the roads, traffic comes to a complete standstill as people take it all in. How long traffic comes to a standstill is completely dependent on the animals.


Agree!  

It's easy to read the above and think, _"Well, really...how long can one animal take to cross the road?"  _

If the animal is a deer, bighorn, pronghorn, the answer is probably just a few seconds.  

A bear could linger by the side of the road being fed by the morons in the cars, and you could be stuck an hour.  

And how about a HERD of bison crossing the road?  Bison move slower than most snails, and they will NOT be intimidated by horn-blowing, shouting, etc.



> When you go... please also head the bear warnings. We have bears in Colorado but the ones up there are really cranky all the time!


Heed *all* the animal warnings.  There are a lot of grizzlies in Yellowstone and they are a real threat to humans if you're closer than 50 yards or so.  They're very unpredictable, very fast, and incredibly strong.

But a lot of the other animals are equally dangerous.  Every year, somebody gets killed by a bison.  Moose are huge and can be aggressive.  Same with elk.  Those cute little deer injure more National Park visitors each year than any other animal.

So give all of the critters their space.  The picture doesn't get one bit better if you move ten feet closer.  And if you stay back and remain still, you can usually watch wildlife as long as you want...and safely.


----------



## JimMIA (Mar 22, 2012)

Also, if Worldmark does not work out, you should be aware that there is a LOT of lodging available inside Yellowstone in NPS lodges.  Lodging varies from campsites to luxury hotels and it's all pretty reasonably priced.

For trip planning, go to www.nps.gov/yell and click on "Plan Your Visit" along the left side of the home page.  NPS websites are clunky in a way that only the Federal government could devise -- you have to drill down through layer after layer to find anything, but everything you need is there if you are patient and diligent enough.  If there's something you need and you can't find it, let me know.

The direct link to lodging is  http://www.yellowstonenationalparklodges.com  That's the website for Xanterra, the NPS concessioner who runs all of the lodges at YELL.

I haven't gone to Yellowstone in several years, so I'm not sure what their policies are, but in most parks you can book a year and a day in advance and cancel without penalty 15-30 days in advance.  Check the lodge cancellation policies to be sure what their specific deadlines are.

Booking inside the park might be a great backup plan for you.  If you get Worldmark, you cancel.  If not, you're still set.

Good luck,

Ranger Jim


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 12, 2012)

In II, this resort has 7 different codes:	
Big Sky Resort
APQ   VLQ   PKQ   BSS   BSW BSG BSK 

Does anyone know why there are so many different codes, and/or what differences there might be between the units designated by each code?


----------



## learnalot (Jun 12, 2012)

Years ago I stayed at a campground called Flagg Ranch which is located between the Tetons and Yellowstone.  They had campsites, rv sites and cabins.  It was a great location for the parks.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 12, 2012)

scik said:


> We are Wyndham Owners and really want to book some time at the Worldmark resort near Yellowstone... but I'm sure it is super difficult to get into...
> Any advice out there? Any Worldmark Owners who would like to do an exchange here? We would be happy to book you a week at a Wyndham location with our points in exchange for some time at the Worldmark Yellowstone.
> HMMMM... Praying that something could work out.
> Thanks so much,
> Christy



The Worldmark at Yellowstone is available through Wyndham Vacation Resorts.  I just checked first available unit for a 7 night stay and this is what showed up.  You did not indicate what season or when you were looking for.

11/02/2012 7 2 Bedroom   156,500


----------



## learnalot (Jun 12, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> The Worldmark at Yellowstone is available through Wyndham Vacation Resorts.  I just checked first available unit for a 7 night stay and this is what showed up.  You did not indicate what season or when you were looking for.
> 
> 11/02/2012 7 2 Bedroom   156,500



They said August 2013.  Unlikely to be available through Wyndham as it will likely book full in Worldmark before it would ever make it to Wyndham's "underutilized resort" inventory.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 12, 2012)

learnalot said:


> They said August 2013.  Unlikely to be available through Wyndham as it will likely book full in Worldmark before it would ever make it to Wyndham's "underutilized resort" inventory.



Sorry, missed the August.  No, it does not look like there is going to be any availablity in that time period.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 12, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Sorry, missed the August.  No, it does not look like there is going to be any availablity in that time period.



Easy to miss.  Nice of you to check anyway.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 13, 2012)

hudshut said:


> In II, this resort has 7 different codes:
> Big Sky Resort
> APQ   VLQ   PKQ   BSS   BSW BSG BSK
> 
> Does anyone know why there are so many different codes, and/or what differences there might be between the units designated by each code?



They are different condo areas at the Big Sky resort(owned by Boyne). The nicest one is BSK, Summit at Big Sky. BSG=Boyne at Big Horn, BSW=Stillwater, VLQ=Village Center. 

If you go to the Big Sky website, I think you could figure out the other codes or call II and ask about them.

It's about as complicated as the Boyne resorts in Michigan(which I have experience with staying in either renting through Boyne or VRBO).  

With Boyne, either in MI or MT you need to do your homework so you know what you are getting. Units vary in age/amenities/location at the resort.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 13, 2012)

Post a direct exchange add, and make a comment on the Wyndham pages that you have a request for Yellowstone, but no more details, or likely your post will get yanked as it looks too much like an ad.

Your best approach would be to get a Worldmark owner make a booking for you and you make a Wyndham booking for them and you swap.  There is so little inventory and nearly 0 inventory for the summer.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 13, 2012)

*..and I am the happy exchanger with Dawn *



bccash63 said:


> I am actually going to The Worldmark at Yellowstone this July via a direct exchange with a fellow Tugger who wanted a Wyndham reservation.  I would suggest posting in the exchange area of the Tug Marketplace.  dawn



It works well!  We went to New Orleans during Mardi Gras week.  Dawn -- bet you're getting excited! Cathy


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 13, 2012)

*llw*



LLW said:


> And post for a direct exchange on wmowners.com:
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=69
> 
> ...



Do Wyndham owners post on this website too???  If not, do you know of a similar Wyndham site that is available for Worldmark owners to read?

I wouldn't mind doing another exchange to a Wyndham in a year or two.


----------



## LLW (Jun 13, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> Do Wyndham owners post on this website too???  If not, do you know of a similar Wyndham site that is available for Worldmark owners to read?
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing another exchange to a Wyndham in a year or two.



Wyndham VR owners have their own site - "...azoed..." something. If you look in the Wyndham Resorts forum here on TUG, you may find it. Or ask about it there.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 13, 2012)

The Wyndham owners site is:
http://forums.atozed.com/index.php

scroll down to the bottom and there is a section for Wyndham owners who want a WM week.  

Sue


----------



## vkrn (Jun 14, 2012)

bccash63 said:


> I am actually going to The Worldmark at Yellowstone this July via a direct exchange with a fellow Tugger who wanted a Wyndham reservation.  I would suggest posting in the exchange area of the Tug Marketplace.  dawn



I traded with a Worldmark owner for West Yellowstone this summer, too. I am taking the grandkids the week after the 4th of July. I got them a week at Glacier Canyon.


----------

